# Craftsman snow blower model 536886150 with engine 143975501



## hog (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a Craftsman snow blower model 536886150 with engine 143975501. The snow blower runs but when I shut it off gas leaks out of the air intake, could anyone give me any insight as to how to fix this?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like the float is not closing the needle and seat correctly.

You will need to clean the carb, check the needle and seat for proper sealing and make sure the float isn't leaking and sinking.

Probably something like the Tecumseh Series 3 link here:
Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety

And look at some of these videos:
https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=tecumseh+carb

The quick fix would be to put one of these in. It is just a band aid and doesn't fix the actual problem, but might allow you to get a couple weeks out of the machine until you can get a nice day to work on it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum hog. Below are links to the engine service manual and the snow blower parts manual. As Shryp stated, the needle valve probably has dirt keeping it open and flooding the carb. I forgot to add, your engine is a Tecumseh OHSK55-69507A and you use this number when looking up engine parts. You don't have to order parts from Sears.


Tecumseh OHV Service Manual- 
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf

Sears Parts Manual-
http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/44433/


----------

